

Living a Startup Double Life - PhilipA
https://medium.com/p/5e2ef6295a65

======
a3voices
Or do what I'm doing: slack off at your day job and start getting terrible
performance reviews... I'm not proud of it, it's just what is happening.

~~~
lugg
I can't say I agree with this sentiment or working on a side project during
work hours. Too many IP ownership questions for my liking.

I have to ask, why does your day job need to suffer? Maybe if you're trying to
have a life you're letting your job slip showing up hungover, I'm kind of ok
about that. But I'm more concerned for your wellbeing as it shouldn't require
any real suffering and under performing at work is probably a sign of getting
overwhelmed, it will eventually leak into your side project too, so sort out
why and do what you can to fix it. Step back hours on both if you have to.

